# Huron river



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

I read that salmon are no longer stocked in the Huron but they can still be caught there. Is it just isolated instances or can they be caught with any regularity ? Also , for steelhead, when normally are the best times of year / months to seek steelies in the Huron ? I am stuck some distance away from that area in Findlay Ohio and thats the river closest to me that seems to have the best chances of catching something. I cant make regular trips there but only once or twice a year if I am lucky so I need to do as much research as I can from home so I dont waste the trips. Thanks for any info./advice you may be able to offer.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*well yonder if you are going with the sole purpose of targeting salmon you are wasting your time. most of the salmon caught are incidental to steelhead. just giving you a heads up*


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

There are some decent rivers around you. Do a google search for the rocky and vermillion rivers.


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Huron does have a good run of shopping carts and tires around mid Spring! Kinda fun!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd stick to the rivers south of you.
The Huron gives up fish but not like those Put-n-Take beauties you got there in OhiO.
It's not like you will get away from the crowds by coming up to fish the Huron either. Another week or two and the 24/7 Steelhead Circus should be coming to the little town of Flat Rock.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

having fished both huron rivers and the vermilion for many years, steelhead are far more numerous in the v. 

Head east!


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I also say you should go hit the vermilion. The huron gets a nice planting in comparison to what we used to see back in the 80's but is not worth more than a 40 minute drive even when the run is at its peak.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would also recommend the V over the Huron, but would add that there are even better rivers if you continue east @ OH. The Rocky, Chagrin, Grand, and Conneaut Creek are all stocked heavily with Steelhead. The V probably gets the least return of all stocked tribs @ OH. The Rock has a TON of parks along the river, so is very popular.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a link to all the steelhead fishing opportunities you have.
Trust me when i say you got it good.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...hingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Ditto to the Eastern OH tribs. My first steelhead came from conneaut. OH tribs are smaller in comparison to MI rivers and I feel are a little easier to target fish. You'll still have to land them once they're hooked though. Good luck.


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

yonderfishin said:


> I am stuck some distance away from that area in Findlay Ohio and thats the river closest to me that seems to have the best chances of catching something.


 
Man, I live 5 mins from the Huron and head south to OH for your walleye run on the Maumee, way better than the Huron cause you can keep them in OH during the peak run. Anyhow we don't need anymore Buckeye fans in MI:evil::evil: GO BLUE


----------

